# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  How to quote for dummies like me....

## Uncle Fester

Try this 5 step method if the other "How do I quote" is more technical than you can understand. 

I had a hard time figuring out how to quote until Steve made it easier by giving us less than savvy computer users a tab to click to make it happen. This is going to look harder than it is! Here's what you do.

1- Highlight the text you want to quote by dragging the mouse over the text while holding down the "click" on the mouse or  position and click the cursor (that's the flashing line you see as you're typing) at the start of what you want to quote. Hold down the shift key and at the same time press one of the arrow keys to highlight the text. The highlighted text will be blackened. That's what's going to be copied.

2- On the top of the screen click on the edit tab then click "copy" on the drop down menu. (Now you need faith that the highlighted text is copied. It is but nothing shows that it is.) 

3- Click on Post Reply. The blank reply box is now showing. Look just above the blank box. You'll see a row of tabs starting with *B I U*. Keep looking further right. Click on the yellow "page" just before the # symbol. In the reply box should now be 2 brackets with the word QUOTE inside each of the brackets. Click the cursor between the wrapped quotes or in the middle so to speak. (It must be flashing between the brackets of the two words saying QUOTE or it's not going to work right.) It will be flashing where the highlighted quote is going to appear. Leave it flashing there. 

4- Go back up and click on edit. Click on paste from the drop down menu. Viola! The quote should appear in the reply box but not yet in its final form.

                   5- Move and click the cursor after the last Quote bracket and type your reply!! Your reply will shift down when you preview your reply so don't worry if your reply starts right after the closed quote bracket.

I can't show you exactly how the  quote bracketing works because I'm speaking  computer language if I do and it will assume I'm giving it a command. Look at the bottom of the Optiboard home page to find the tab "vB" codes. Click on that and see how you too can talk computer to make highlighted texts and figures do many things! Even move!!   :cheers:

Hope this helps. Fester

----------

